# Bad Company



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

*File Name*: Bad Company

*File Submitter*: mopper</p >

*File Submitted*: 22 Nov 2012

*File Category*: Slingshots

Here is the third and probably final fourth :blush: version of my "Bad Company".

It is a compact hammergrip shooter that is designed to be made wholly from 18mm thick Multiplex wood (24mm wide handle now optional). It is very well suited for beginners as the fork is wide and high enough to make fork hits very unlikely, but at the same time it is still low and narrow enough to keep down the strain on the wrist and let the rubber retain excellent efficiency. It is meant to be shot over-the-top style, with bands preferably.
The "spur" of the palmswell provides some protection for the web of the hand between forefinger and thumb. It also provides a helpful visual reference to prevent canting of the slingshot. The very "deep" handle gives you an excellent feeling for the positioning of the slingshot in your hand which also makes it very easy to prevent canting. If you want to carry it in your pocket on a regular basis, you might want to shorten the spur a little bit, but you should be aware that this will reduce the protection it offers.

I designed this slingshot as a very compact and rugged no-frills tool that can be kept in your car or shed or tackle box and be shot with strong bands all day long if need be. In case you don't like the palmswell it comes with you can substitute the new palmswells from my "Bad Palmswells 1.3" template without any modifications.

PS: I know the fork looks _very _low, but I have shot even 25mm marbles (target style) without flipping, without any issues or frame hits. With normal size ammo (<16mm) it won't be necessary to make the fork higher than they are in the template.

Click here to download this file


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, man. I will give this a try.


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

I have updated the design to 1.2 version. The new slingshot has a slightly longer handle (4mm) so it is more comfortable to hold even for people with big hands. Just round off the lower fork end as you see fit.

Has anyone already made a Bad Company? I'd love to see some pictures!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Mopper, I made one. I will post it in home made section when the sun comes out again. Very nice design. I am going to make another one soon.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Very cool, I am already looking forward to it. Btw how does the palmswell fit you?

I wrote that it should be flush with the fork crotch on the plan, but that was meant for a fork crotch with slightly rounded edges and the palmswell should be flush with the part where the rounding begins, not the true "inside" of the crotch as there would otherwise be a little gap.

If one doesn't round the fork crotch edges the palmswell might end up being a little bit (3-4mm) high.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I went flush with the bottom of the fork, and it is a bit short, which doesn't doesn't matter too much because I hardly rounded the edge. Will your V1.2 take care of that?


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes, I have made the handle longer by 4mm for larger hands. Now it fits me just right (I am 1,90m/6'3'') Even adding two or three extra millimeters to the plan should be no problem, it is just a rectangle after all.

Ideally one rounds the corners of the actual fork part only slightly and glues on the palmswell where the rounding ends, about 3mm lower than the fork crotch.

If you use this method, the lower rear edge of the fork handle will stick out and is rasped/sanded off until you have one clean curve from the bottom end of the palmswell to the lower front edge of the fork handle. I will add a photo and maybe alter the plan accordingly. Maybye I will add a side view of the part where palmswell and fork handle line up at the bottom end, too.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

For your information,

the latest and probably final version of the Bad Company, Version 1.3, is ready for download. There is a better description of the slingshot on the download page, more and better pictures and the template contains more detailed instructions as well as drawings of important details which should make the building go off without any hitches.


----------

